# Blushes For  Nc43



## animacani (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey!
I am looking for some new blush colours!
I already have : dollymix , blossoming blushcreme and sweet william blushcreme. 

TIA!


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2008)

Sunbasque, sweet as cocoa, margin, pinch me are a few.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 6, 2008)

Raizin is nice too. harmony is one of my favs..along with brit wit cream blush....posey is nice too.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 6, 2008)

Im NC42/3 I use Peechykeen like Orgasm from NARS, LoveCrush (dark burgundy berry color)not to be mistaken for loverush... coppertone for neutral look Ambering Rose, and I use the ones NUNU named too they are AWESOME! and for other color ops Merrily, Love Joy,and Love thing Mineralize blushes are nice too!


----------



## animacani (Nov 7, 2008)

is raizin and blunt blush kinda similiar to each other? Since I was thinking of getting blunt for contour but also as a regular blush.. And also is peachykeen very reddish? Since I have seen some pics of it and it looks kind of red =( 
What does coppertone look like? (I have birthday soon so I have to make a wishlist , haha )


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

im a nc45 and use desert rose!!!! i love it its beautiful


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 7, 2008)

coppertone kinda looks like a matte bronzer


----------



## animacani (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice , coppertone is on my list now


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Nov 8, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 style


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a NC 42 and I love Gentle, BPB Stark Naked, Merrily, Danity, Nuance, BPB Joyous, Everyday Minerals Chit chat, DVR Saturday, Saloon Fun and New Car Smell.


----------



## animacani (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks! What about MSF's?


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 9, 2008)

I would say Petticoat, So Ceylon and/or Gold Deposit.


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 11, 2008)

LOVE Merrily, Love thing, Gentle!!!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a NC 43 as well, I absolutely LOVE Peachykeen its my must have HG everyday color. Its not actually reddish though it looks like it in the pan..its a sheertone shimmer blush and its like peachy pink with gold shimmer..I dont have orgasm or superorgasm but I have to say this is the closest to my 'O' face that I can get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its amazing, do give it a try in the store..
I've heard Sunbasque is pretty similar but I don't really know.
Blunt is AMAZING! with a light hand...contour comes out brilliantly..but you have to be really careful not to go overboard..


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Thanks! What about MSF's?_

 
So ceyolin and petticot are LE but are must haves
Gold deposit is gorgeous too!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 18, 2008)

wow i have a lot.. ill just list down everything like from the top of my head

MSF [Some are LE but all of them are easy to find.. maybe except for stereo rose]
So Ceylon
Gold Deposit
Petticoat [Im a very yellow-golden tone so the dark veining looks like rocesea on me]but it is gorgeous
Stereo Rose
Light flush

Blush
sunbasque
style
nusance
coppertone
prism
Hipness LE
Fluerry LE
Joyous LE
Ladyblush creme<3


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sunbasque
Peachtwist


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm and NC42, and I like using Sunbasqe and So Ceylon MSF.


----------



## animacani (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the recs!


----------



## whitblue (Aug 3, 2013)

I love Melba


----------

